# Interesting DEATH info found out about my new place...



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey Guys,

So you might have noticed I have been away and you might have caught the posts I made explaining my moving situation, For those who didn't catch those posts I moved and am in my new place unpacking lots of boxes.

Anyhow shortly after finishing unpacking for the night yesterday I decided to go out and have a chat with the neighbors who where a little tipsy, I figured it would be a fantastic time to social engineer a little information about the area from them. We ended up on the subject of my landlord and how his brother previously owned this house and im told the man died in the house (I live in a duplex now with a very friendly neighbor on the other side) I brushed it off at first until the curiosity was too much and I just had to ask - Where did the guy die in the house? - They proceed to tell me the man was found dead from electrocution up in 1 of the bedrooms on my side, After being told this I go upstairs to find a faded black spot on the hardwood floor in the smaller of the bedrooms that I hadn't really took much notice to when looking at the place.

There is a news story all about it here: http://www.niagarafa...71&archive=true

That is my new address.

This happened 2 years ago, We now rent from the deceased mans brother who never bothered to mention any of these fine details to us upon renting from him. I love the area and the new place so I wont be moving anytime soon as a result of something silly like this but I thought it would be a very interesting read for you guys.

I guess the moral of the story is google any address you want to rent or potentially own, You may find some really bizarre stuff!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok, You're right, that's interesting. Any signs of strange electrical devices or antenna towers with cameras when you got there?


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

haha nope, The antenna tower has been removed. I guess the guy that died was the one who had the camera setup.

Since then his brother has had the whole place properly wired and takes care of the place now, He seems like a good guy.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I thought you had 'Full disclosure' in America?


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

I am in Canada, I tried to find laws pertaining to this but came up with nothing.


----------

